# Hai RIUs - I'm new



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

My given name is Gretta. I'm 27 years young, look brilliant naked, and can do karate. I've graduated all 7 grades. I like to drink early in the mornings because I'm ugly. I'm not really overweight, I just like to eat. I'm fucking fabulous. Someone touch me. For the love of god someone touch me.







If no one responds I'm probably just going eat myself to death.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2014)

Gretta, if only you were a blonde. Sorry


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Now I'm hungry.

I'm just going to eat, and eat, and eat.


----------



## smokin away (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey, try Subway if you can stand up. I keep thinking I could run a camp for people and give them the medicine needed to overcome depression, stress and immobility. I was over 300 a year ago and now I'm still barely in control but trying to hold 230. It just takes lots of summer sun in the garden. Reading really helps if you can focus. A start is to search for the Ornish diet as it helps to know.
http://www.ornishspectrum.com/proven-program/nutrition/


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

You'z a funny mofo.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> You'z a funny mofo.


I'm just hungry.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 24, 2014)

What's her number? need to end the dry spell. Does she swallow?

Hey, pinworm are you a fatist?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

wow... yes gretta, i WILL marry you!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> What's her number? need to end the dry spell. Does she swallow?
> 
> Hey, pinworm are you a fatist?


Nope. Just hungry.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm just hungry.


That's because you are eating a pint of Ice Cream.
You should buy a gallon tub.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> That's because you are eating a pint of Ice Cream.
> You should buy a gallon tub.


You guys are so rude. I swear. I'm not fat. I'm awesome.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

You know what? Fuck you guys. I'm gonna roll outta my chair, into my rascal, roll over to my shitty Dell PC, and blog about you guys all day to my other fat friends. They're gonna hate you so much.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You guys are so rude. I swear. I'm not fat. I'm awesome.


Low Fat Ice Cream?


Pinworm said:


> You know what? Fuck you guys. I'm gonna roll outta my chair, into my rascal, and blog about you guys all day to my other fat friends. They're gonna hate you so much.


You mean your other Awesome Friends?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Low Fat Ice Cream?
> 
> You mean your other Awesome Friends?


You need to stop. I'm already craving a fistful of crisco. You're making it so much worse.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

it's not fat, it's presence!!! body mass = size of soul....


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

Crisco and Ice cream should make your bowel movements as awesome as you are.
How about some Anal?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Crisco and Ice cream should make your bowel movements as awesome as you are.
> How about some Anal?


would you like soft serve?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> Crisco and Ice cream should make your bowel movements as awesome as you are.
> How about some Anal?


I haven't been able to wipe my own ass in years....but, if you can find my b-hole, I'm in. I need the attention...


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 24, 2014)

That fold near your elbow looks hawt.
I'll get in there real deep... save some crisco.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> That fold near your elbow looks hawt.
> I'll get in there real deep... save some crisco.


Grab a roll and fuck it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Grab a roll and fuck it.


'pick a fold and fuck it'


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> 'pick a fold and fuck it'


Snab a grimple, and poke it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Snab a grimple, and poke it.


slap and jiggle... i mean tickle...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

'Slap my ass and ride the waves'


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 24, 2014)

i could make a witty reference to mopeds but feel restraint is in order


----------



## throwdo (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh ya fuck ya ,love it when ya set on me


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

throwdo said:


> Oh ya fuck ya ,love it when ya set on me


Ohai. Touch me.


----------



## MXW3LL (Apr 26, 2014)

i'd hit it, with a truck.


----------

